# Elton Brand SAYS IT ALL!!!!!!!!!



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Elton was interviewed yesterday with the U.S. team and said this:

"You don't want to have a disgruntled employee. But if they do match him, I know what type of person he is. A lot of money, but he's not going to be a disgruntled player." Brand said he last spoke with Odom in Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago.




HMMMMM. ya think they had an interesting conversation about remaining in LA...
Lamar laughing " Ya hear that one about basketball hell..Riles loved it. So which color headbands we gonna sport on opening day"....


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

Brand says he doesn't forsee a problem. So? Lamar's agent a guy who's been speaking with him alot more recently says things won't be good if he's matched. Just because most agents are considered scum doesn't mean this guy isn't telling the truth. Ah well who knows.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade#3</b>!
> Brand says he doesn't forsee a problem. So? Lamar's agent a guy who's been speaking with him alot more recently says things won't be good if he's matched. Just because most agents are considered scum doesn't mean this guy isn't telling the truth. Ah well who knows.


Do you not agree that Lamar's agent is gonna say those things in order to get Riles to make an offer, because his client couldn't get one out of the clippers himself. It sucks that the clippers do business that way, but that is the way they do it under DTS and we as fans have to deal with it for now.

Im sure he would've been much more honest with Elton than with comments made through his agent in an attempt to make a ton of loot.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow.....u clippers fan....
:twave: :clap:


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

Riley offering Lamar was a done deal the first time Lamar flew to miami. The agent's comments about two weeks after the meeting were for Lamar's welfare not to encourage Riley.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Elton was interviewed yesterday with the U.S. team and said this:
> 
> "You don't want to have a disgruntled employee. But if they do match him, I know what type of person he is. A lot of money, but he's not going to be a disgruntled player." Brand said he last spoke with Odom in Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago.
> ...


No player,agent or owner in their right mind would ever have a player call a franchise that they really want to stay with "Basketball HELL"!This ISNT some kind of ploy to get Odom his $$$,cuz he could simply sign a 1 year deal with LA and cash in with Miami next summer!The Clip fans and the LA media will NEVER forgive or let Odom live down the sh*t he said!He wants out,DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"If they don't match him, I wish him my best."

Don't forget to post the whole article....he didnt say Odom is coming back....he knows anything can happen


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> The Clip fans and the LA media will NEVER forgive or let Odom live down the **** he said!He wants out,DEAL WITH IT!


Do some research before you humiliate yourself. First of all, there are plenty of clipper fans, including myself and others even on this board, who all feel as if his whole thing was to get money. We dont hold that against him. It got him an extra 10's of millions of dollars. What kind of things would you say for that kind of money? Also, the LA media obviously did not take it seriously....they never reported on any of his comments until he actually signed the offer sheet, and still downgraded its importance.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep and there all reporting that DTS should and will match


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

no doubt in my mind that Sterling will not match the offer..Everyone has already said that they are waiting for him to match even the people on ESPN said he is gonna match the offer..


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

Odom will do what he will.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep acting like he's a lock.....its gonna be great in 15 days to see your reactions to Sterling saving all that money


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> keep acting like he's a lock.....its gonna be great in 15 days to see your reactions to Sterling saving all that money


Man, you just dont get it. Sterling has to sign Lamar to get to the minimum payroll....he won't be saving. And its not that big a risk, someone will trade for him anytime, and i'm sure he'll have a number of provisions in his contract.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> HMMMMM. ya think they had an interesting conversation about remaining in LA...
> Lamar laughing " Ya hear that one about basketball hell..Riles loved it. So which color headbands we gonna sport on opening day"....


*YOU ARE SOOOOOO......

*edited**

no need for that.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Elton Brand SAYS IT ALL!!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> 
> 
> *YOU ARE SOOOOOO......
> ...


LMAO... I'm not the heat fan with a LA Clippers avatar, because I think that will make DTS change his mind on keeping Lamar Odom.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> wow.....u clippers fan....


Now you see why you annoy me and I HATE reading your posts?

"wow.....u clippers fan......"
"what now...... clippers fan...?"
"we heat fan want Odom....."

*JEEZ.. THERE IS AN S AT THE END OF FAN WHEN IT'S USED THAT WAY! IT'S FRIGGIN' PLURAL!* 
:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't hear the little kid who says he's 18, but he's only 13...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he's obviously afriad b/c i've got powerful cursing powers on my avatar!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Elton Brand SAYS IT ALL!!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO... I'm not the heat fan with a LA Clippers avatar, because I think that will make DTS change his mind on keeping Lamar Odom.


His voodoo worked on J.O./Brand/Brandon and D-Train!!!:yes:


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

Odom needs a reality check. Does he really believe he won't have to win Riley over? And his thinking that Riley will make him a better player is sheer foolishness. What has Eddie Jones and Brian Grant, developed into? Pat Riley is regarded as a great coach, but, what does he do when he doesn't have great players [like, Magic, Ewing, or Mourning] to lead his team? Great players work hard to become great, they don't sit around waiting for the coach to make them great. And let's get off of Sterling's case. None of those players, he didn't pay, have went on to prove, that they shoulda been paid. And, matching offer sheets, make better sense than paying what players and agents think a player is worth.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Good point dirty^^^^^... I think they'll match the offer but I'm jus a spectator addin my two cents in this whole thing... So I don't know any insider info... Either way... We've all learned as Clipps fans to deal wit whateva management puts on the court... Express our displeasures wit BOO's and move on... So I'll jus wait and see what uni Odom wears this season... Peace


----------

